# mk3 gauge cluster removal walkthru



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

while i was in the process of removing my mk3 gauge cluster, i figured i'd make a simple walkthru with pics in case someone didn't know how to.
you'll need a flat-head and phillips-head screwdriver.
enjoy!









gauge cluster before removal








step 1
pop off outer plastic cover next to headlight switch








step 2
stick your finger in here and press retractable button to remove headlight switch








where the button is located on switch








step 3
remove screw hidden behind headlight switch








step 4
pop off plastic cover (if you have heated seats, remove outer cover first to remove switch)








step 5
remove screw hidden behind cover (or switch)








step 6
the plastic bezel is held in by the 2 screws you just removed and clips up top








step 7
once bezel is out, remove one screw on each side of gauge cluster








step 8
cluster sits on 2 rubber grommets at the bottom. wiggle it to an angle to get it out. unplug the 2 connectors at the back of the cluster (3 if you have ABS)








step 9
wiggle some more and you're free!









hope this helps someone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeduubMKIII (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster removal walkthru (etsd311)*

Thank you very much!!!!! this is exactly what I was posting and looking for. probably saved me hours of frustration and headaches







...............LOL


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

ahahaha, no problemo.
that's what i made it for!


----------



## SpaghettiSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

omg you have no idea how much this helped!


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (etsd311)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmj5150 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster removal walkthru (etsd311)*

Great walkthrough. Do you know how to remove the plastic lens cover without cracking it? I want to paint the bezel. Thanks


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

yes!
you'll need a star tool.
you can get a multi-piece star tool at your local auto zone/kragens for about $10.
once you remove all gold star screws on the back, you can then separate the plastic lens from the bezel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eros (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (etsd311)*

awesome, thanks alot for the post, I've been meaning to swap gauges from my parts car into my CL, now I knwo how to do it


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









glad to hear it.


----------



## KKTM (Jul 23, 2008)

lol i JUST did this today, I had a few troubles finding a few screws but made it...to bad I didnt join yesterday. 
Anyway i painted the needles metalic blue.
Cheers


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

hahahaha!
awh, well, good job, none the less!


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (etsd311)*

FREE BUMP
I just want to express how eird it feels to always see my dash in reverse on the vortex. hahahaha cus mines a right hand drive. Maybe i should post mine and have you guys experience it. hehehe


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## kosolowski1 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster removal walkthru (etsd311)*

any idea if it would be possible to hook up a cluster from a 2.0l (with a tach) in a 1.8l (normally has an analog clock)


----------



## cac777 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (etsd311)*

Many thanks for the walkthrough, it is very much appreciated! 
My girlfirend's cluster keeps blowing fuses so I'm looking at replacing it. It's an automatic (I've been told the part number is different to a manual) and the actual part number from her car is 1H0.919.912.E. I've located another one but the part number of that one is 1H0.919.912.N. Is anyone able to please tell me if it will fit, and what the E and N actually denote?
Many thanks guys!
Craig


----------



## cac777 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (cac777)*

I've posted this as a new question in the hope more people will see it!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4390042
Cheers, 
Craig


----------



## mike_14 (Jun 12, 2009)

just a quick bump.
Does anybody know exactly how i can access the green transparency paper that makes the gauges light up green? im switching it to red.
i just want clarification before i take apart the whole thing lol


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

mike, sorry for the late reply, but hope this helps anyways.
the diffuser that makes your gauges light up green is located at the top of the gauge cluster.
use the walkthru to remove your cluster and you'll see its location at the top.
i remove the green diffuser out of all my dubs.
even with just the regular light shining through, it comes off as yellow/orange.


----------



## wedoubleyou (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (etsd311)*

got it all off thanks so much for this diy. just now having trouble with wires... how exactly do they come off, cuz i dont see clips on the sides


----------



## The Grizz (Sep 1, 2009)

great walkthrough, appreciate it very much. 
one question though
Once the cluster is pulled i it easy to replace the bulbs that project on to the gauges?
I was rocking one crappy green light, now theyre both burnt.......
Thanks again


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (The Grizz)*

yea. they are at the top very easy to find. spin out the bad one and spin in some good ones.


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
deletedo1m is correct.
the bulbs that shine on your gauges are located at the very top of the cluster.
they only take a quarter-turn to pop them out and reverse to put them back in.
and like i've posted before, if you remove the green diffuser (plastic strip between light bulbs and your gauges) your gauges will shine yellow/orange.
i'm also experimenting with red plastic to give it an almost, "evil", feel.


----------



## kg'svwmk3 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (etsd311)*

Awesome post! thanks a lot about to swap out cluster.


----------



## mAyZa b 3 a t s (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: (kg'svwmk3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif  Great write up. Did this a while back and ripped out the diffuser then wired in a blue LED strip. Came out great until the cluster stopped working right. There's no need to go overboard with plastic or anything though if you're just looking to change the color of the cluster lighting. NGP Racing makes those little OSRAM bulbs for out gauges in different colors. Just rip out the diffuser and twist 'em in. I'm ordering a pair as soon as i get a new cluster out of a junker. Link http://www.ngpracing.com/store...d=996


----------



## jskramz (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: (mAyZa b 3 a t s)*

so the green will just rip right out once you get the cluster out ? or is there a way to do it without messing stuff up







my cluster is really dim and bothers me that i cant get it any brighter


----------



## J-Smooth (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster removal walkthru (etsd311)*

Would you know by any chance what type and size of LED's to replace the old bulbs with i want to change mine to red but i keep ending up with the wrong size and im starting to get frustrated


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

sorry for the late reply!
instead of swapping out the bulbs (i haven't found any direct led replacements either), try changing the diffuser colour.
















a friend of mine has done it to his cluster and the red that shines through matches the mk3.5 cabrio lighting perfectly.
try a place like this for colour sheets you might need. http://www.modernplastics.com/....html

spoilers up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

ttt in case someone needs this.


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster removal walkthru (etsd311)*

So I have the cluster out... but how do I get the white cover off of the green strip so I can replace it? I'm also looking to gain access to the needles and possibly replacing the clear plastic because mine is scratched.


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

the white piece is held on by some black plastic mesh.
if you're very careful, you can use a small screwdriver and pry at it until it gives.
access to the needles is very simple.
just undo the goldish (if i remember correctly) screws on the back of the cluster.
once removed, the cluster should separate easily.


----------



## mAyZa b 3 a t s (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: (etsd311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etsd311* »_(i haven't found any direct led replacements either)

NGP Racing sells them. So does SuperBrightLEDs.com. They're relatively cheap from both and they work great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just used them to do my cluster. I changed the top lighting as well as the LCD color and polarization. It looks great. I'll try and post pics later


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

nice!
thanks for the heads up.
i'll def be looking into that.


----------



## The Grizz (Sep 1, 2009)

So, uh.....
ABS light is on immediately after changing bulbs and plugging in switches. I didnt disconnect power. What happened?


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

do you know if your ABS bulb was blown before you replaced it?


----------



## The Grizz (Sep 1, 2009)

The light I am referring to is in my VR6 on the far left dash. Left of the headlight switch is an ABS chip w/ light, which I disconnected and removed to move on with the project - I replaced the bulbs that light the speedo. 
After assembling everything and firing the car up the ABS light on the switch lights up. Never has before.


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

did you replace the ABS bulb too?
if yes, maybe the old bulb was blown?


----------



## ShoFIZZLE (Nov 7, 2009)

Sweet. Now I can finally work on mine. I was scared I was going to break something.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Nothing to be afraid of, it is pretty simple to get the cluster out on these cars.


----------



## ShoFIZZLE (Nov 7, 2009)

Once I figured it out, piece of cake. Also there was a guy that did a LED upgrade for lighting up the cluster better. He did a lot of drilling and soldering.....not I.

It took me two LED lights, stripped the wire, wrapped said wires around their respective polarities on the metal strip, feed the lights far enough into the sockets that held the original bulbs, and viola! Brighter cluster with only 2 LED lights! These lights also came with their own resistors, so no worries. Now, I just need to find some paint for the needles.


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

http://www.testors.com/category/136648/Acrylic_Paints


i just sharpied mine black and it looks great over white-faced gauges.


----------



## ShoFIZZLE (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats cool, but doesn't sharpie ink fade after a while?


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

going on two years and they still look the same. :thumbup:


----------



## ShoFIZZLE (Nov 7, 2009)

Sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## GuitarMan813 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Testing the Cluster*

Hey so I followed your walkthrough, what a help that was thanks! So now my cluster is on my table and I'm trying to figure out what's wrong with it. The guy I bought it from (97 GTi Vr6) said that the cluster went out so he bought one from a friend and installed it, but soon after it started to fail also. The speedo/odometer don't work, the tacho does every now and then, usually not to the point where when it does I call it a lucky day... So my question is, does anyone know how to test a cluster to see if it's a bad cluster or if I might just have a computer problem...which would be awesome... Thanks!


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

glad this walkthru is still of service to everyone! 

for the intermittent tach, i would look at the CPS (crankshaft position sensor) which sends the RPM signal. GAP speed sensor

and

for the speedo, i would look at the Transmission Speedometer sending unit. GAP tranny speed sensor

if the gauge cluster is good, both sensors are replaced with known good units, and the problem still exists, i would suspect the whole wiring harness. 

hope this helps and god speed! :thumbup:  :beer:


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

etsd311 said:


> http://www.testors.com/category/136648/Acrylic_Paints
> 
> 
> i just sharpied mine black and it looks great over white-faced gauges.


That does look good!:thumbup:


----------



## fukdapo9 (Aug 12, 2010)

good write up


----------



## golf-ridin (Dec 28, 2010)

subscribed for future use. thanks man


----------



## asin007 (Dec 7, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## golf-ridin (Dec 28, 2010)

etsd311 said:


> while i was in the process of removing my mk3 gauge cluster, i figured i'd make a simple walkthru with pics in case someone didn't know how to.
> you'll need a flat-head and phillips-head screwdriver.
> enjoy!
> 
> ...


Is this the stock gauges?


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

yep!


----------



## saiyan7702 (Nov 19, 2010)

nice diy, im doing this tomorrow to replace check engine bulb.:beer:


----------



## BGG (Jan 29, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Do you need to buy a new cluster to get the gauges white or is there a way of doing it yourself.

good write up btw


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

I have a pesky airbag light that I was thinking of removing. Can I just take the bulb out?


----------



## Evin's mk3 wolfsburg (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks for the help going to redo my gauge cluster lights soon


----------



## Mac010 (Mar 11, 2011)

Great write-up. I have a bulb burned out in the top right corner. VW dealer wanted close to $150 to replace it. Now, if I can get access to a garage (apartment life sucks sometimes) I may attempt this.


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

you can totally do this wherever you live! 
i personally did this while sitting in my car listening to the radio in my carport. 

apartment life can also rule! :thumbup:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Mac010 said:


> Great write-up. I have a bulb burned out in the top right corner. VW dealer wanted close to $150 to replace it. Now, if I can get access to a garage (apartment life sucks sometimes) I may attempt this.


 Yea there is no need for a garage. If you can sit in your car you can take the cluster out don't be afraid to try it. Crazy that the dealer wants $150 for something that really only takes a few minutes.


----------



## rudygetz (Aug 22, 2006)

deletedo1m said:


> Yea there is no need for a garage. If you can sit in your car you can take the cluster out don't be afraid to try it. Crazy that the dealer wants $150 for something that really only takes a few minutes.


watching this


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

good write up, :thumbup:


----------



## vwjon21 (Jan 17, 2004)

i just replaced my cluster plug everything right, and when i turned the car on the back lights of the cluster doesnt work does that mean i left something disconnected or is that i have to change the blub???


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

can someone tell me what size LED light bulbs are in the cluster I want to swap out my awful green ones for some blue ones :thumbup:


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

subscribed by the way :thumbup:


----------



## The Golf Lover (May 23, 2011)

A lot of DIYs for cluster needless and lights but the only one I could find for actual removal of the luster

thanks very much


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## R.Bugan (Aug 12, 2011)

do the rpm gauge and the speedo run off the same sensor?


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

no, there are two separate sensors... :thumbup:

speed sensor
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/Transmission/194/1

rpm sensor
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/EngineElectrical/182/2


----------



## flotsam (Oct 9, 2009)

Fabulous, i was looking for this. I have a car I only have a few days to get through inspection. The air bag light is on and i replaced the part but don't have what i need to reset it yet. So i may just remove it to get through inspection.


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

unfortunately, that won't work if they scan the car.
obd2 will report the fault and you will still fail the inspection.

your best bet is to try to find someone or a shop who has a diagnostic scanner and can clear the fault code for you.

good luck to you though. i always hated smog tests in los angeles, but now that i live in washington, no inspections!


----------



## flotsam (Oct 9, 2009)

etsd311 said:


> unfortunately, that won't work if they scan the car.
> obd2 will report the fault and you will still fail the inspection.
> 
> your best bet is to try to find someone or a shop who has a diagnostic scanner and can clear the fault code for you.
> ...


In Maryland the inspections are done by service stations & its a one time thing. But I don't now that they use scanners as part of their test. I thought it was mostly safety inspections (ie . brakes etc) Its been so long since i did one of these I can't say what will happen. 

Now emission tests are every two years now and they do connect a scan tool to the OBDII connector. Now that is for emissions so i don't know what they would do if they encountered an airbag fault.

Come to think of it i am sure the emissions folks (and probably the mechanic doing the inspection) wouldn't even see it if they hooked up a scanner since I doubt they have a VW specific scanner. (my current problem!)

I am going to disconnect the bulb! nothing to lose


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

this helped a lot

just popped mine out in less than 5 mins. going to swap in another cluster to see if it fixes the P1613 code i have.


----------



## Cmethvin (Jul 3, 2011)

Gotta say, after using this walkthrough, I've become quite the champ @ dismantling, and putting it back together again! Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

Got to the bottom of the 2nd page and became impatient...what if you have one of those old car problems...where if you hit the dash hard a few times the cluster lights come on...hit it too hard and the lights go off and the speedometer drops and dies...hit it again...speedometer is fine but the lights don't work....:screwy:


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

AnthonyLawson said:


> Got to the bottom of the 2nd page and became impatient...what if you have one of those old car problems...where if you hit the dash hard a few times the cluster lights come on...hit it too hard and the lights go off and the speedometer drops and dies...hit it again...speedometer is fine but the lights don't work....:screwy:


 Actually figured this one out myself...the lights on the cluster are in a circuit...one gets loose, knocks the others out...


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

AnthonyLawson said:


> Actually figured this one out myself...the lights on the cluster are in a circuit...one gets loose, knocks the others out...


 
Oy! Sorry, totally didn't see your first post from February. 
Glad you were able to figure it out! :thumbup:


----------



## Patl (Mar 31, 2012)

So my tach works on my car but the speedo works here and there. Recently the gauges have started to stop working and then start working while I'm driving and there seems to be a loss of short loss of power. I'm assuming this would not have anything to do with the gauge cluster and more the wiring harness? I'm driving a 96 jetta. Any thoughts on what it could be. Thanks


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

I'd check the speed sensor in the transmission.
They go out every once in a while.

http://tinyurl.com/6t5okbb


----------



## Patl (Mar 31, 2012)

I changed that sensor already. Nothing changed


----------



## kalaURU (Jan 10, 2010)

doing it later..


----------



## jaykicks (May 22, 2012)

after I get the cluster out, how do I access the lights on the bottom where the check engine light is? I want to remove it for now


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

You will see them at the bottom on the back of the cluster. Just spin them a bit and they pull out.


----------



## OrgYetta (Apr 11, 2008)

great thread, ttt


----------



## afrobeast (Aug 13, 2012)

Great walkthrough! Only question I have is if you buy a used cluster on eBay does it matter? Are there anymore steps that need to be added? And will my mileage still stay the same or will it be that of the new cluster?


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

no new steps.
just follow the walkthru. 

as for the mileage...
unfortunately, it will indicate however many miles were driven on the previous engine it was attached to.

i've read there's some software you can purchase called "vag tacho" that will let you change the cluster mileage to whatever you'd like.
not cheap, but if you'd like it to match what you've got, might be worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## OrgYetta (Apr 11, 2008)

Where can I find diff colors, instead of green? I saw a thread of a guy selling a bunch of colors , but he hasn't replaced back n it's been weeks... I know how to hange them Bit need the strips


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

you can make your own. just call your local art supply store and ask if they have coloured vellum paper.

trace out the green strip out of your gauge cluster and cut the new colour to fit.

boom! whatever colour you want.

btw, remember the bulbs shine yellow/orange, so adjust your colours accordingly.


----------



## SkiRaceRide17 (May 27, 2012)

Does anyone know the name of the bulb that illuminates the instument cluster. Went through this tutorial to replace one of those bulbs. Much appreicated!


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

can't, for the life of me, figure out the actual bulb number.

however!

here are the replacements you can buy on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-VOLKSWAGEN-LIGHT-BULB-DASH-MK3-GOLF-JETTA-cabrio-/290616038643


you can also change the color of the light as it shines through a green diffuser.
with the green diffuser removed, your gauge cluster will shine a slight amber (which i prefer). :thumbup:


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

wrong thread, my friend!

try the new beetle forum for some help on your interest...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5-New-Beetle-amp-New-Beetle-Convertible

:thumbup:


----------



## SkiRaceRide17 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah that looks really good. I think I might just take the green strip out and replace the two lights with two new green LED lights. Brighter and I am a bit of a freak about keeping everything the same color.:laugh:


----------



## glyph (Apr 27, 2002)

My Mk3 golf has a dead cluster. Is it possible for me to buy a used working one, and to simply replace it using the instructions in this post? Is it that simple?


----------



## SkiRaceRide17 (May 27, 2012)

It is the only thing is that it wont show the correct mileage. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but it will show the mileage of the car the instrument panel was in last.


----------



## glyph (Apr 27, 2002)

I see. How can I find out if that's 100% the case? If it is, is there some way for me to change the mileage on the new cluster so it matches my actual mileage?


----------



## SkiRaceRide17 (May 27, 2012)

Mk3 clusters aren't programmable at least 2.0 clusters. But you can swap them out


----------



## glyph (Apr 27, 2002)

I see. So worst case I could get a cluster with similar mileage on it. But essentially it's just plug and play? I don't need to change anything else with the car?

I'm not much of a mechanic, but I'm good with tinkering, so a straight replacement sounds fine - I just don't want to find out I was meant to do a bunch of other things for the cluster to be installed properly.


----------



## SkiRaceRide17 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah take this walk through and then reverse it when you get the new one


----------



## vdubbros (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello I am new and wanted to say thanks for the info. I have a cluster that the speedo and tach are dead. the trans was done at a shop and these gauges were working. I tested the vss(G22) with a multimeter and it checked out. I have to check the engine sensor for the tach. The temp gauge works and fuel gauge as dead before it went there. I found a very cheap cluster and I am going to pick it up this week. I did the reset the tcm using the accelerator down and it worked.  Now the trans shifts and downshifts correctly.:laugh: Stupid mechanic!!!!:banghead: Thanks again for the info. Ken :snowcool:


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

glad to hear it all worked out. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubbros (Jan 10, 2013)

etsd311 said:


> glad to hear it all worked out. :thumbup:


Thanks ets311. My name is Ken. Nice to meet you and everyone.


----------



## uber8vs (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey how about a early mk3 cluster removal write up? I have a 93 jetta


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

uber8vs said:


> Hey how about a early mk3 cluster removal write up? I have a 93 jetta



i believe it should be the same for all mk3's.


----------



## gb621 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey. Quick question. I have a vw Golf 1994 CL 1.8 and the cluster has a clock and Speed instead of the speed and RPM's. Is it possible to swap the cluster out for a vw golf 1994 2.0 cluster with the speed and RPM's instead of the speed and clock. Will it work ? Thanks!


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

gb621 said:


> Hey. Quick question. I have a vw Golf 1994 CL 1.8 and the cluster has a clock and Speed instead of the speed and RPM's. Is it possible to swap the cluster out for a vw golf 1994 2.0 cluster with the speed and RPM's instead of the speed and clock. Will it work ? Thanks!


as far as i know, the only cluster you can swap over to replace the clock with a tach would be from a mk3 diesel.
i've been told that the diesel tach runs off of an rpm signal from the alternator.

the wiring should all be there already.
to check, you can put your cluster into diagnostic mode to view your rpm's where the odometer is. 


if i remember correctly (don't have the mk3 anymore)

hold odo reset button
turn key to ON position (not running)
turn key to OFF position
start engine
release odo reset button

your cluster should now be in diagnostic mode.
tapping the odo reset button should allow you to cycle through the different options.
it's option 6 or 7 (iirc).

:thumbup:  cheers


----------

